# what is best rail adapter for hk usp full size?



## jason0007

i need to find a good rail adapter to install on usp for m6 tactical light/laser...
the current rail on the usp won't allow a tlr1/2 or m6 light laser..


----------



## -gunut-

GG&G hands down. I had one of those $20 promag adapters, and although it was very solid, I did not like the look and it put the controls to low for my liking. The GG&G is very sturdy and has a great look to it. I even had my comp-tac holster modified to fit the gun+GG&G

Here are some pics


----------



## jason0007

-gunut- said:


> GG&G hands down. I had one of those $20 promag adapters, and although it was very solid, I did not like the look and it put the controls to low for my liking. The GG&G is very sturdy and has a great look to it. I even had my comp-tac holster modified to fit the gun+GG&G
> 
> Here are some pics


thanks for those pics...i think you are correct with gg&g..
i put a bid on ebay for one for $31 and got outbid at $32 lol..


----------



## mw1311

jason0007 said:


> thanks for those pics...i think you are correct with gg&g..
> i put a bid on ebay for one for $31 and got outbid at $32 lol..


I'd order directly from GG&G, too much fake stuff going around @ ebay.
http://www.gggaz.com/index.php?id=75&parents=56,57


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, that is the best one  - Or, if U can't afford it - use duct tape :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## mw1311

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, that is the best one  - Or, if U can't afford it - use duct tape :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


...............................................................................


----------



## ttomp

GG&G worth every penny.


----------



## BeefyBeefo




----------

